# Sony schließt PS3-Piraten vom Playstation Network aus



## Newsfeed (17 Februar 2011)

Der Spielkonsolenhersteller macht Ernst: Anwender, die illegale Kopien oder modifizierte Firmware-Versionen auf ihrer Playstation 3 gespeichert haben, sollen vom Playstation Network ausgeschlossen werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

